# whey protein



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Hi, 

Can anyone tell me how much whey protein I should take per day? I exercise/lift weights regularly and I heard whey can help repair muscles faster, anyways I just bought it today chocolate flavor, it tastes ok but rather thick. how do u find out how much protein u need per day, is it something like 90% of ur body weight, or is that too much? any tips is appreciated.


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

90% of ur body weight?? wow. 

I would say 0.6-1.0 prtlb of body weight since too much will hurt ur kidney.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I hear different things. Honestly, I don't think there is any one formula.

If I were to take 1 g per pound of body weight I'd have to take 178 grams a day. That's friggin' hard to do, it's like a homework assignment! I've never heard any good hard evidence that you need so much protein. Especially considering that your body can only absorb so much protein at any one time, you'd be slugging down shakes all day long. Screw that. And 1.5 g is just ridiculous.

However, a little extra probably _is_ helpful. The best way to take it is spaced throughout the day. The FDA's RDA is about 60-80 g a day; as an athletic person you'll need more, but not THAT much more. I'd say maybe .5-.7 g per lb of body weight as a ballpark figure. You can get away with less when you're bulking; take more when you're cutting.


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

It comes down to how often you lift. if you feel soreness, then it wants to heal and build new cells, in which case u need protein. I have seen some crazy amounts like 450 g per day.. dont trust them. 60-80 g / day is for average person not the weight lifter. I would say 120-160 g would be fine. btw I take ISO XP which gives 45 g / scoop! good value.

But you should consult with your doctor, as this is not a medical advice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

do you know / realize how they make the whey protein? all the milk they have to pump out of cows on GH to suppply the demand of that much protein? and arent you guys afraid that they are no long time studies of ppl who use a lot of protein?? ur not afraid ur gonna catch/ get something? just curious...cause i used to take a lot but now ive stopped.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

What exactly is whey protein? is that a wheat product?...


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Gumaro said:


> whey protein is a protein powder from milk. its digested fast.quote]
> 
> Okay thanks


----------

